# Power surge w/1124P?



## jschaefer7406 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello all,

Recently installed a DSP-1124P in my home theater to tame my subs. Works great, just had a quick question. I leave the unit powered up 24/7 (as suggested here). Had a slight power surge today (lights just dimmed, but didn't go out; was enough to restart computer, etc). I noticed afterward that both of the BFD's VU meters were lit completely to the top (steady, no flashing). Turned the power switch off and back on and the meters are fine now (haven't actually tested the unit yet). Anyone seen this before? Anything I should be concerned about?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Anyone seen this before?


Yep, happens to me every time we have a short power failure......... I wouldn't worry.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't seen that yet and we have had a few power blinks and the system unplugged during thunderstorms. Perhaps it is a firmware issue. I bought my BFD in January and it came with the 1.4 firmware version.


----------

